# Lightweight iPad case



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=B003KV5ECU&x=14&y=18

I am still searching for the perfect case. I found the above on a Google search. I just ordered it - what the heck - for $12 + S&H ($15) it's not a bad buy. I ordered that funny look tripod stand that looks like an old fashioned can opener (to me anyway) that allows for multiple angles to set the iPad.

The Apple case is just way too heavy I think and I don't like the bump in the back. I don't like the rubbery feel either. I'll give it to hubby. Unlike my Kindle cases, the iPad doesn't need to make a fashion statement, but I really want something that's light and that is functional as far as a stand goes. When it arrives, I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I really want that Vaja Agenda.  That looks like it has good stand capabilities.  Rats on them for just about doubling the price and lessening the choices.
Paula ny


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm just using a sleeve right now, but I'm looking for super-lightweight case, too, and I've been ruling them out right and left because of the listed weight..  The specs for the one in the link you shared shows it as 3 lbs. Wonder if that is an error?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm still using the MacAlly Bookstand, and I doubt you'll find anything lighter on the market.  I'll weigh it a little later, but if I remember correctly, it was around 5 ounces or so....lighter than the Noreve on my Kindle, mind you.

Most leather or faux leather cases are going to add considerable weight, unfortunately.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

corkyb, I want the Vaja Agenda too.  In toffee and wood smoke, I think.  What colors do you want?  I wish I could get it all one color.

How much did these cost before?  $280 is so expensive!  I have a Noreve and an Apple case on order now.  I'm hoping I love one of them.  And I wish one of them would hurry up and get here.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think they started out at either $200 or $230 and then there was a coupon code somewhere for 15 or 20% off right before they raised the prices. I was just waiting for someone to receive it and review it to make sure I wanted it and then was going to order.  I'm not paying $280 though and I have yet to see it reviewed.  
Paula ny


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

corkyb, please post if you see a coupon in the future -- or a review -- and I'll do the same.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

MACSTORIES  is the code, good til June 30 for 15% off
Let me know if you buy.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, corkyb.  I just got through reading the other thread with the horror stories of Vaja's CS department.  Yikes!

I wonder if they'll extend the coupon code out any longer, since it sounds like the (same) code was to have expired in May.

I really don't know if I'm ready to order right now, since I already have the Noreve and Apple covers on order.  I've been thinking I may even cancel the Apple order, since their ship date isn't till the middle of July.  It'd probably make more sense for me to see the Noreve first, then determine if I still want the Apple for a (more casual) back-up.

I wish my Noreve would hurry up and get here.  That would help me decide about the Vaja.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Gosh!!!!! I hope the case I ordered above doesn't weigh 3 pounds! I didn't read e every little word about it, so I'll go do that now. I'll be very disappointed with a 3 pound case!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Well you're right! It says 3 pounds for the item! Eeeek. I just wrote and asked to confirm that as being "lightweight" and if so, I asked that they cancel my order. Fiddle-dee-dee  - thought I'd found the perfect case!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I am saving myself for the M-Edge Portifilo case even if it is heavier. It will be great for traveling and doing my genealogy research.  For everyday however I would like something lightweight and am okay with the apple case so far.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, the Vaja Agenda Case, I'm still heartbroken about that astronomical rise in cost 
As June comes to a close (the last time to use the 15% off coupon) I keep clicking to the Agenda, checking out color choices, but, alas, I just can't bring myself to do it;
I dislike the stripe on the front; just to my taste, it makes it look more masculine, and I like girly things. I guess I should be thankful for that stripe. 
Ah, well, onward...

I love my Oberon purple Roof of Heaven but, at 15 ounces, just a bit heavy to carry around *all* the time.

Octochick mentioned the Abas cover, which she reviewed in her blog as "surprisingly light-weight". Here is a link to the Kindleboard thread for her review:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26768.0.html

Highly, highly recommended to click on her blog entry, track down just a little to "Case in Point"; her review is great and her photographs are spectacular. 
I really like the Abas iPad zippered folio, especially the pink, but in her blog, Octochick states that Abas "will soon offer a flip style design with a built in stand." Based on her review of Abas' quality and value, to me it looks like that one might just be worth waiting for.

I also checked out an Abas case that Neiman Marcus carries. 
I was looking for a posted weight, but no such luck; that one is studded, so I'm sure it's heavier than the zipped one that is reviewed in Octochick's thread.

The search continues....


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Gosh, are we suckers for all these expensive cases? I just have to have cases! What is WRONG with me? I have 5 Kindle cases and I've ordered my 2nd iPad case. Will it ever end. 

My iPad cases, unlike my Kindle cases, are my attempts to find a lightweight case. My K2 cases are for the pure beauty of the Kindle and it's case! 

I must be nuts or something. Where's the Louis Vuitton case?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I was drooling in a Mac store today (currently ipads are sold out in Australia) and thought the Elano Ecase looked very simple and effective at around $45 USD.  It folds out to create a stand too.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Gosh, are we suckers for all these expensive cases? I just have to have cases! What is WRONG with me? I have 5 Kindle cases and I've ordered my 2nd iPad case.
> *Will it ever end. *
> 
> My iPad cases, unlike my Kindle cases, are my attempts to find a lightweight case. My K2 cases are for the pure beauty of the Kindle and it's case!
> ...


I had to laugh when I read that sentence (that I bolded); that seems to be the mantra in the Accessories thread as well; I guess we should know by now that it doesn't!!!
But truly, I know just what you mean, somehow I thought it would be different with my iPad; I like to dress up my Kindle, and thought I would just be happy with a plain case for my iPad, but not so...Still searching for that ONE perfect case...


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, back to the lightweight case that I originally posted and someone read that it weighed 3 pounds! Eeeeks! I asked them to stop the purchase and verify the weight. They said print error - it weighs about 1 pound. They asked if I still wanted to process the order or cancel and I said I wanted the case. A pound, I an handle.

Anyway, I'll let y'all know about the case when it arrives. 

Took my iPad to a meeting and everybody was ooohing and aaaaaah in. I never did get any work done! They were playing slots, playing GodFinger, and all sorts of other things. One guy wanted to check the NCCC stats, so we did that. One gal didn't want to let it go while she played Fruity Slots. ha ha ha!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

BK said:


> I'm just using a sleeve right now, but I'm looking for super-lightweight case, too, and I've been ruling them out right and left because of the listed weight.. The specs for the one in the link you shared shows it as 3 lbs. Wonder if that is an error?


sounds heavy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The "lightweight" case arrived today. It's fabulous! (for the price.) It's featherlight! It weights 7.9 ounces!!! (I have a scale that I use to weigh my parrots and put my case on it.) Very light. Perfect for me now that I have that Arm Gizzy tripod laptop/ipad stand. I highly recommend this case!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KV5ECU/ref=oss_product

The price is perfect at $12.49!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

7.9 ounces!!! Thank goodness; that's a far cry from from 3 pounds, and what a great price.
Glad you're happy with it!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> Oh, the Vaja Agenda Case, I'm still heartbroken about that astronomical rise in cost
> As June comes to a close (the last time to use the 15% off coupon) I keep clicking to the Agenda, checking out color choices, but, alas, I just can't bring myself to do it;
> I dislike the stripe on the front; just to my taste, it makes it look more masculine, and I like girly things. I guess I should be thankful for that stripe.
> Ah, well, onward...
> ...


I just got my Abas case in Green and cant say enough about it.. it is BEAUTIFUL 135.00 lightweight.. folds back.. folds in half and will act as an upright stand (with a little something to hold it behind it).. just a real piece of quality work.. and the customer service lady "Maria" was very helpful and sweet.. they had to make mine.. and it held up the 2 day shipping I paid for.. so they overnighted it to me at no extra.. Ordered it Monday have it Today.. it is soooooooooo COOL.. I want another color!! Oh my!! PLUS they are MADE IN BOSTON... AMERICAN MADE PRODUCTS. UPDATE... Upon the "Real World" using this case.. from abas.net (smooth zippered one called "IPad Zippered Folio" ) the cutouts are not large enough for the charger.. on/off or Sync.. charge cable.. so you cannot keep the case in place.. if you need any of those things. you have to take it out.. up to you I guess. Just wanted you to know.. they ARE coming out with new styles Aug 1st.. they said..


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Having had the ipad for a few days, I decided I prefer to have it nekkid, and just put it into a sleeve when not using it.  My kindle on the other hand, is extremely well fitted out with several fashion outfits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> The Apple case is just way too heavy I think and I don't like the bump in the back. I don't like the rubbery feel either.





GinnyB said:


> The "lightweight" case arrived today. It's fabulous! (for the price.) It's featherlight! It weights 7.9 ounces!!! (I have a scale that I use to weigh my parrots and put my case on it.) Very light.


Ginny, I'm glad you found the right case for you. I was surprised that you thought the Apple case was heavy (mine is 5 7/8 ounces) and then I was really shocked to see that the one you were ordering was 3 lbs, but figured that had to be a mistake, LOL! It is a nice looking case and a good price!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay so its not a case but for those of you wanting to run with a nekkid iPad you might be interested in this:

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/06/24/turn-your-ipad-into-a-shield/


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Gads, it looks like that iPad is ready for bungee jumping...  

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Gads, it looks like that iPad is ready for bungee jumping...
> 
> Best Wishes!


As goofy as it looks, I'd take it for the practicality. But that's one seriously obnoxious shade of blue. Why the heck didn't they make it in black or something semi-sorta neutral?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Also the back gets hot, but what a clever idea. I haw been using my $12 case in big bear this weekend and it's great.  I am happy with it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Okay so its not a case but for those of you wanting to run with a nekkid iPad you might be interested in this:
> 
> http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/06/24/turn-your-ipad-into-a-shield/


OK, this case makes me laugh...it's like a thong for the iPad...

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

hahahaha.  Good one Betsy!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, this case makes me laugh...it's like a thong for the iPad...
> 
> Betsy


Which makes Ginny's comment about it getting hot even better.

Needs some lace or bling though, don'tcha think?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Hahaha! Our iPads in hot things! Hahaha


----------

